# Boobytrap Daytime Swordfishing with "The Obsession of Carter Andrews" film crew



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*Boobytrap Daytime Swordfishing with "The Obsession of Carter Andrews" film crew*

I hear the Boobytrap just pulled back into the dock. They have been out since Sunday I think! 
I know the goals were "Epic Tightness on ultra light weight gear" using even more advanced techniques!! Andâ€¦â€¦.numerous species!
Word is ALL Goals were met and even multiple DAYTIME swords on spinning gear! Wrap your head around how hard that is to do!!! On video none the less!

They had Carter Andrews from the Outdoor Channel and full film crew on board and a TV show is coming out of the footage! I do know they had the full boat and crew wired for filming with tons of cameras! This should be EPIC indeed!

We should get more details soon once Capt Ahab gets back home. I have not talked to Brett yet! Can't wait to get all the scoop!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, sounds like a heck of a trip! Cant wait for the episode


----------



## msdt-99517 (Aug 29, 2007)

Sounds awesome. Carter has a cool show.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Just got this pic from Capt Ahab! Cool stuff!









More to come soon he said!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I went and was going to tape Carter's show on the outdoor channel for tomorrow but it's not on. Is the season over? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hmmm what version gopro is that ?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the post Mikey! Man what a great trip! Carter, Wes and Tim are great guys! We had a blast. 
Our goal this trip was to catch daytime swordfish on Shimano Stellas ( Spinning reels) and we were lucky enough to make it happen...a few times. We had 13 shots at swordfish the first day and most were small fish the next day we went on the hunt for bigger swords and on our second stop we found them. We did have one swordfish come up after long fight tail wrapped so she was brought onboard and iced down after pictures. It was a nice 80 incher Carter is having Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews do his magic on the bill also. Shimano sponsored this trip and all the tackle was sent with some new stuff to try out as well. We caught swords on Talicas, Stellas and their new electric reel that will be on the market soon. We used all Shimano rod and reels this trip. All the tackle seemed to hold up well. 
The Stella reel is a beast. I got together with Rick and designed a Reel Crankie for the Stella a few weeks ago that will be on the market soon. The new Reel Crankie worked great on the Stella and it fits the 20000 and the 30000 we fished the 20000 this trip! 
We bounced around testing tackle on grouper, tilefish and swordfish. We did get a chance to catch a few wahoo, mahi, yellow fin and black fin tuna. All and all it was a great trip with some great folks! We are very proud to get the chance to be part of Carter Andrews great show and look forward to seeing it our selves! Ill find out when it will be aired from Carter and post it up... Thanks again for posting Mikey.. Here are a few pictures from the trip Ill post more later! 
Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab
www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## Fisheramen (Jun 28, 2010)

Awesome.


----------



## Hydrocat (Jun 30, 2004)

Freekin' awesome! Congrats yall.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome..I can only dream one day of going out and having a trip like this. Good job.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Man that is awesome! I always watch his show's. He seems like a pretty cool guy. Can't wait to see this one air.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Epic , thanks for taking the time to share the pics and stories with us


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

You guys make it look so easy! 2Cool!


----------



## FishingAggie (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like a great trip, Brett! You guys never cease to amaze! Swords on a spinning reel -- that's nuts!


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

WOW!
That is fantastic! Can not wait to see the footage.
Will it air this year?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Now THAT'S a camera!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool! Quite the variety. Should make good TV!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Bienvenidos al Booby Trap!! Cool pics of the fishes sucka's!!!!
Can't wait to see the show!

DL


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

When does his show air? The times his FB shows isn't right


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> When does his show air? The times his FB shows isn't right


Thanks everyone for the cool replies! It was so cool fishing with Carter and his crew. Tim and Wes worked their tails off.. Those guys never stopped... I know there are a lot of shows out there but I feel safe to say these guys are as real and die hard as they get! Carter is a true fisherman and down to earth real guy.. He was non-stop fishing and busting a## to make this trip what it needed to be.. Jeff, Matt and Travis were right in there as usual making things work non stop!

I just text Carter and Ill find out when this show comes out and which days all his shows air. Real fishing on his show I will say that.. These guys don't mess around.. Carter seemed really excited about catching the first daytime swordfish on spinning tackle.. I'm looking forward to seeing the footage of the second swordfish Carter caught on the Stella, we didn't get photos of it but it was a nice one. I know the guys took a lot of film of her boat side.Thanks again for all the kind words! Capt. Ahab- Brett Holden


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome work again! Can't wait for the show to air.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Dang nice trip Booby Trap Team, WTG


----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Im looking forward to this episode!!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job guys!! Light tackle day timing..awesome!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW! Awesome job Booby Trap!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

Man I am looking forward to seeing that show when it airs!!! It is pretty cool how the bar keeps moving every time you guys set out to do something different! I know the 30 fish trip was a blast and I am sure these guys had fun filming this show! 
I am really interested in this spinning tackle Daytime Swordfishing on the Boobytrap might have to try that out sooner than later! I will see you guys tomorrow!!!
As always great post trips and pictures!!
Josh


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks again everyone for the kind replies! Getting to fish with Carter was really cool. He is a great fisherman and about as good a guy as you will ever meet. His camera crew are the same guys that filmed Jose Wejebe's shows the Spanish Fly and I know why the networked picked Carter now.. First class all the way. It was a blast listening to the crews stories of all the places they have been and seen over the years. Also I have some video Miles is putting together. Carter had a little swordfish starburst action going on and our camera crew caught that .. Ill have it up ASAP we are headed out again today so Ill get it posted when we get in unless Miles gets it done before then. 

Josh see you in a couple of hours bro! Prepare to Get Tight Sucka! Glad you finally get to go... 

Thanks again for all the cool replies! 

Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## Captain Shane Jarvis (Jan 15, 2012)

Daaaayyyyymn!!! Nice pics! Awesome that you guys got it done with the cameras rolling. Congrats!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Carter Andrews has his own TV show, "The Obcession of Carter Andrews" and is feature on "The Mad Fin Shark" series this past season with his lovely wife (they won it).

Looking forward to the show for the "Booby Trap" this fall, great job guys!


----------



## rcargill (Apr 2, 2007)

Great pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Really cool trip Brett! Nice pictures too as usual. Go gettum and be safe out on the pond.


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip with some awesome pics!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm bummed we didn't get more info before Capt Ahab headed back offshore! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Captain Shane Jarvis said:


> Daaaayyyyymn!!! Nice pics! Awesome that you guys got it done with the cameras rolling. Congrats!


Thank you Sr!

Thanks everyone for the kind words! Just getting back to this thread.

I want to mention also that Troy at Short Corner Tackle really helped us out on this trip! We used mostly Carter Andrews gear on this trip and had to change the line on all the Shimano reels. We were running behind and Troy stepped up as always and filled all the reels for us with a half days notice. We also had him rebuild a 30 for us just in time for the trip. Thanks Troy! We would have been in a major bind once again without y'all's help! Brett Holden


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Multiple species*

Brett, in addition to billfish, you are also locked in on tiles and yellowedge. I hope you catch a few more unusual species this year. It compels me to use my Fish ID resources.

Mike


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

2Coolers: A Bunch of you have askedâ€¦â€¦..
This show is coming on in just a few minutes on the Outdoor Channel.
January 2nd, 1130 am.
Sorry for the short notice. Set your DVRs.
Im sure there will be re-runs, but this is the first time its been on.
Look for "The Obsession with Carter Andrews" "Texas Swordfishing"


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Show was very cool!!! Swords on a Stella!! Nuts! Congrats Boobytrap team! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel a Peel (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the show, love the swords on the Stella. Love the show thanks Brett and the Booby Trap crew.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

Rerun Sunday from 9-9:30. Outdoors channel


----------



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

Bummer, I really want to see this but I canceled my 9.00/month sports pass... and that's where Outdoor channel is..
Anyone know if you can watch it online anywhere?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

We watched the program today on the Outdoor Channel. My hats off to the Booby trap crew, it sure is a top rated trip for all to see.


----------



## creepingsquid (Apr 14, 2010)

Will be on again Sunday at 9:00am.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

Captin Academy said:


> Bummer, I really want to see this but I canceled my 9.00/month sports pass... and that's where Outdoor channel is..
> Anyone know if you can watch it online anywhere?


X2 anywhere else??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

This is labeled as the rough cut but its probably the same thing. It's not pirated or anything since it is the Obsession of Carter Andrews vimeo page.


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Great show boys,happy new year to all...


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome job suckas!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool show! WTG boys!


----------



## Captin Academy (May 25, 2004)

asher said:


> This is labeled as the rough cut but its probably the same thing. It's not pirated or anything since it is the Obsession of Carter Andrews vimeo page.


Thanks Asher! That's what I was looking for... just now got to finish it.. people kept wanting me to work and stuff like that... 

That is awesome..
Ordering me a Stella or Talica today.. Can't decide which.

You guys use those Stella's for casting poppers to tuna too right?


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know how to attach the facebook video, but just watched Carter get his StarBurst on


----------



## captaindorman (Nov 30, 2009)

Great show.


----------



## JKD (May 30, 2009)

asher said:


> This is labeled as the rough cut but its probably the same thing. It's not pirated or anything since it is the Obsession of Carter Andrews vimeo page.


Thanks Asher!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

Great show great way to start my day


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Just watched the episode last night. Great clip, enjoyed it. Wish it was a two hour show. Good job guys


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

The clip got deleted and I did not get a chance to watch it. Does anyone know what happened to the rough cut of it?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

The show will be airing again Friday February 13th at 8:30 AM, 11:30 AM, and Sunday at 9 AM on the Outdoors Channel.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

WestEndAngler said:


> The show will be airing again Friday February 13th at 8:30 AM, 11:30 AM, and Sunday at 9 AM on the Outdoors Channel.


Gonna have to check it out....


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

These guys are something else! Way to go BoobyTrap!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Show is about to come on... Also final chance to watch is is Sunday!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I set my tv to record the series now awesome show. The swordfish episode air again this morning.
Here is a link he posted on his FB page
http://www.theobsessionofcarterandrews.com/show/s02/e01-texas-swordfish/


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Anyone else notice that Carter and Brett are on the new Shimano Stella Commercials???
I guess thats what happens when you start catching Swords on spinning reels!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*Carter Andrews catching Daytime Swordfish with Booby Trap Fishing Team*

Thanks for all the kind words! I just saw this thread updated. Been stuck in deer hunting mode.. I watched it with my nephew and my boy this morning again!
Carter Andrews is a heck of a guy and a great fisherman! It was a blast and privilege getting to fish with him and his film crew. I know why the named it The Obsession! Carter Andrews is a true fisherman that lives and loves what he does. The film crew was Jose's film crew for years. Carter has some big shoes to fill and with his love and passion "obsession" I think he is doing a great job. I'm looking forward to doing another show with him. Great crew.. 
If you got to see the show let Carter know , leave a comment and like him on his Facebook page! 
Here is his link.. Tell him Brett said hello 

https://m.facebook.com/theobsession.../www.facebook.com/theobsessionofcarterandrews

Thanks for the replies its time to Get Tight Suckas! Can't wait to get back on the water!
Brett Holden /Capt. Ahab


----------

